# grey poop?



## existenziell (Apr 5, 2013)

So Hegel (my 9 month old lionshead mix) has been having some strange poop lately. It's a light grey. Is this normal? If not, what could it be? 

Other notes: He doesn't seem to be eating. Usually I have to refill his pellets and I haven't done so for days because he hasn't eaten all of them. He also doesn't seem to be eating hay. I just got him a timothy mat yesterday and he has been chewing on it a bit but he hasn't eaten any of it. 

Otherwise, he seems to be acting normal.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 5, 2013)

I've seen grey stool in our rabbits with GI stasis, or on occasion, in apparently healthy rabbits. I would give him Nutri Cal (for cats/dogs) since he's off feed, and have him checked by a veterinarian if his appetite continues to be poor.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 5, 2013)

GI stasis was also my first thought-- especially with the not eating. Any sudden change in appetite is always a concern. 

I'd be especially concerned about not eating hay. At age 9 months, his pellet amount should be limited anyway (don't know if you normally do limit them). The limited pellets encourage more hay eating. And the hay gives him lots of roughage to help prevent intestinal blockage.


----------



## existenziell (Apr 6, 2013)

Just since I noticed the problem, I've been giving him some lettuce in the mornings addition to putting fresh hay in his cage. He readily gobbled up the lettuce and was munching on the hay. So he is now eating. 

I do always give him hay in addition to pellets. It's just that I figured fresh hay might encourage him to eat some of it and, indeed, it did. Picky bunny.

I've noticed that if his droppings get wet, they turn the normal dark color.


----------



## MILU (Apr 6, 2013)

Good luck, I hope Hegel gets fine soon!!! :brownbunny


----------



## existenziell (Apr 7, 2013)

So good news: Hegel is back to normal. I've been giving him a "salad" once a day and his poop is back to normal. Idk what caused the weird poop, but I'm glad it's gone now.


----------

